# Any guesses on how many fry?



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So here is a picture of my pregant guppy, it isn't the best but you can see how huge she is compared to the little female next to her. Her black spot is so pitch black and looks like she swallowed a marble so im guessing shes gonna pop soon :O


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I will guess a million.


----------

